
Ask HN: How do you control home WiFi traffic? - danielovichdk
I am concerned about my kids&#x27; usage patterns around gaming, and wish to tap into the WiFi connection between their computers and the main router.<p>Then i would like to control which sites and services they use, without having to adminster their computers.<p>Any tips?
======
brudgers
_I am concerned about my kids..._

[random advice from the internet]

Talk to them. It's not a technical problem. Doing something untrustworthy
makes the relationship untrustworthy. It's unlikely you will like everything
your kids do. Figuring out ways of talking through those things is better in
the long run. Good luck.

------
hattori
You can always deploy/update (remotely via Ansible or something else) custom
hosts file on their workstations.
[https://github.com/StevenBlack/hosts](https://github.com/StevenBlack/hosts)

